# Strange behaviour with a new cockatiel...



## Meezzio (May 3, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Too make a long story short, I have two cockatiels; one called Anna which is around a year old which I have had the majority of that time, and a new addition to the family, Chocolate which is approximately 4 months old.

The issue is that Anna (who looks and sounds like a girl) appears to be attempting to 'take the innocence' of poor Chocolate whenever they are out of the cage. She keeps trying to climb on top of Chocolate. Other than this behaviour they seem to be getting along quite well (preening each other ect).

Is this normal behaviour? Or is Anna actually a he?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome Does Anna sing, bang her beak on objects, or strut around with her wings slightly raised in a heart shape ( called heart wings)? These are male behaviours.

Do you have any pictures of Anna? at a year old she should be able to be visually sexed ( depending on mutation)


My female who is almost 2 years old and definately female does mount my male ( much to his dismay) so it does happen.


----------



## Meezzio (May 3, 2012)

Ahhh, we may have an answer.

Anna does frequently make the 'heart' shaped wings and also taps her beak on objects. She has a very 'hoarse' voice though, and rarely sings - thats why I had assumed that she was actually a she.

Probably should start referring to Anna as a he now 

Thanks for the welcome too! Much appreciated.

[EDIT] I have attached a picture of Anna and Chocolate. Anna is the pied mutation and I am not sure what mutation you would describe Chocolate as (I love cockatiels, but have never done much research into them).


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, sounds like Anna is a boy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Anna is a boy lol and Chocolate is a WF cinnnamon pearl. Very pretty. Not all boys are very good at singing, but it looks like Anna has found his true love!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. Anna sounds like a boy to me


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Anna is a very handsome boy! And Chocolate is a beautiful bird too!


----------



## Herbie's Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

Ah ha She is a He! Now you have a new problem of what to call him! He is very handsome and looks cheeky. What about cheeky Charlie!!


----------



## Meezzio (May 3, 2012)

Haha, I will need to think of a new name for Anna to reflect his newly discovered gender 

Does Anna's 'attention' toward Chocolate indicate that Chocolate is a girl?

Also, most of the the time when they are out of the cage both birds are very sweet towards each other, however for Anna this is just a cover before he attempts to rape poor Chocolate. Anna will either attempt to run up Chocolate's tail onto the back, or occasionally grasp Chocolate's wing.

Chocolate doesn't seem to pleased about this lots of sqawking and running away when it happens. Should I discourage this behaviour? I have been shooing Anna off.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It doesn't necessarily mean Chocolate is a girl. Bjknight's birds are all boys and they try to serenade one another. Chocolate is young, so I doubt he/she has any interest in doing the "dirty bird" and this is why it annoys him/her. lol. I would discourage the behavior and try to do some hormone reduction techniques on Anna.


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not sure as I only have one bird, but I just wanted to say they're both so gorgeous! Especially chocolate, who looks all puffy and cute  x


----------



## Meezzio (May 3, 2012)

Hey All,

I am concerned about how Anna is now behaving towards Chocolate. In the last day or two when they are both sitting on their top branch resting, Anna will periodically start attacking Chocolate for a second and then run back to the other side of the branch...

The thing is, when I have 1 of them out of the cage, the free one (both Anna and Chocolate) will fly back to the cage to be with the other? 

I am really concerned about what this is doing to Chocolate. I am buying a 2nd cage tomorrow so I can separate them, but is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

It's Spring, and if Chocolate is a girl, then this makes sense. It sounds as if Anna is frustrated and possibly wanting to mate. I wouldn't worry about it, unless there are some fighting issues going on. By attacking, I assume you mean a little pecking?


----------



## Meezzio (May 3, 2012)

Anna does some pecking around the neck of Chocolate usually. No feathers pulled, and the attack doesn't last long.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

That sounds like mating behavior. =)


----------



## Meezzio (May 3, 2012)

Since Chocolate is so young, should I separate them? What would you recommend I do?


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

How old is Chocolate?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Cryren8972 said:


> How old is Chocolate?


She said Chocolate is approximately 4 months old. 

My little girl is approximately 3 1/2 months old and she holds her own. My bird doesn't attempt to mount her, or she'd probably eat him alive- But he does run over and preen her hard sometimes. He is trying to be loving but he just doesn't get it. She tells him off and that's the end of it. If that's all that's happening between Chocolate and Anna, I'd say you are doing alright.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Meezzio said:


> I love cockatiels, but have never done much research into them).


Hi and welcome.  I suppose Anna will have to be renamed "Annario" or something right???  (Anna is actually my real name... :blush: )

It would actually be worth your while to do research because birds are such fragile creatures that if we bird owners don't do our research, our birdies can end up suffering (and, eventually, your wallet will too  ). Many bird owners don't do enough research when their birds are alive and (seemingly) well. They think that it's just a matter of keeping their food and water dishes filled but it's so much more than that. Birds can hide their illnesses for a long time and by the time it's obvious that a bird is sick, it is usually too late to save it.  As bird owners, we need to be very knowledgeable in what can harm our birds, what foods are good/not good for our birds, what to feed them to ensure they have a well-balanced diet, how to tell when they are sick, etc. etc. Like many others on this forum, I'm constantly doing research on the Internet and remaining active on this forum to build up my knowledge on tiels so that my Sunny's health and well-being can be assured. Sunny is on an organic diet and has ample freedom to fly in my condo, and yet she was recently diagnosed with yeast and bacteria overgrowth and I paid a pretty penny to get this diagnosis. :wacko: So don't ever wait until your tiels are showing signs of illness to start your research---start now!  And you can start by visiting this great forum once a day, then gradually build it up to three. :lol:


----------



## Meezzio (May 3, 2012)

Annie said:


> Hi and welcome.  I suppose Anna will have to be renamed "Annario" or something right???  (Anna is actually my real name... :blush: )
> 
> It would actually be worth your while to do research because birds are such fragile creatures that if we bird owners don't do our research, our birdies can end up suffering (and, eventually, your wallet will too  ). Many bird owners don't do enough research when their birds are alive and (seemingly) well. They think that it's just a matter of keeping their food and water dishes filled but it's so much more than that. Birds can hide their illnesses for a long time and by the time it's obvious that a bird is sick, it is usually too late to save it.  As bird owners, we need to be very knowledgeable in what can harm our birds, what foods are good/not good for our birds, what to feed them to ensure they have a well-balanced diet, how to tell when they are sick, etc. etc. Like many others on this forum, I'm constantly doing research on the Internet and remaining active on this forum to build up my knowledge on tiels so that my Sunny's health and well-being can be assured. Sunny is on an organic diet and has ample freedom to fly in my condo, and yet she was recently diagnosed with yeast and bacteria overgrowth and I paid a pretty penny to get this diagnosis. :wacko: So don't ever wait until your tiels are showing signs of illness to start your research---start now!  And you can start by visiting this great forum once a day, then gradually build it up to three. :lol:


I have already taken the pair to the vet, who gave them a clear bill of health. He has recommended some books for me to read, which I have already ordered. I will become educated 

Regarding the current issue, should I separate them?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Meezzio said:


> Regarding the current issue, should I separate them?


I'm afraid I am not experienced enough with tiels to be able to advise you on this (Sunny is my first and only tiel ) but I think you'd really have to go with your instincts on this one because no one knows your tiels better than you do. Obviously, if one is bothering the other and it's bordering on being almost abusive then you would have to separate them. Or you can try and separate them and see how they react to it. If both tiels seem depressed, then put them back together again...it'll probably take a bit of going back and forth like this before you can determine what is best for both tiels.

Books are a great start.  You can also find TONS of info on cockatiel care on the Internet and on all sorts of bird forums. While some facts on cockatiel care are universal, many are in the "grey areas" and after awhile, no matter what you decide to do, you'll read comments from people who will think it's a very very good idea and also from people who will think it's a very very bad idea and you will look like this :wacko: It's just like raising a child. Do your research, see what people have to say on it, ask avian vets, ask people on this forum (many of whom are experienced breeders and parrot rescuers), but in the end you are still the one to make your own decision as to what is best for your tiels because you know them better than anyone. An example is this whole "to add or not to add apple cider vinegar to your bird's drinking water". Bitter debates have resulted from this . I always knew about it but never did it because some people said it would disrupt your bird's PH balance, but I am doing it now because of Sunny's recent diagnosis of bacteria and yeast overgrowth, but I don't think I would do it forever. Eventually I will cut it down to maybe once or twice a week just to play it safe.

Hey, how about the name Andy?


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

Anna is really "Andy"..how fun is that!?!?!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It would be a good idea to have a second cage just in case one gets ill or for situations like this when one gets a little too randy to handle. It can even be a cheap cage just used for separation, not permanent housing. I would start hormone reductions on the male then see how it goes after that. You can put the cages side by side so they can still interact together. It may be a little quieter if you do. They may start flock calling otherwise.


----------

